# More picture of Jeanne-Francoise



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is more picture of Jeanne-Francoise. We now have a new member in the familly: Jacob. 

We did the presentation the other day and surprisingly Jacob was the most scared of the two.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More picture


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww those pictures at precious, I love the black and white one


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, so cute! Both of them!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my, what a gorgeous girly!!!

Jeanne-Francoise and Jacob go so well together <3 They're both so adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those are 2 beautiful animals.  

I love the picture that I assume was taken in the kitchen. Jacob is so curious about Jeanne, while she is more curious what you're doing :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pics, ty for sharing


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

They're so precious~! I'm so glad you've shared these photos, they've made my night!


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Aw aw aw aw aw aw. I'm seriously having a spaz attack. The one with them peeking at eachother.. D'aw! Too cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are fantastic! Jacob and Jeanne-Francoise are both gorgeous. I really like the picture where Jacob is staring at Jeanne-Francoise who in turn is staring at the camera and seems to be thinking," Cat? In my house? From where?" I also adore the picture where Jeanne-Francoise is peeping out at Jacob.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are fantastic! Jacob and Jeanne-Francoise are both gorgeous. I really like the picture where Jacob is staring at Jeanne-Francoise who in turn is staring at the camera and seems to be thinking," Cat? In my house? From where?" I also adore the picture where Jeanne-Francoise is peeping out at Jacob.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

There are too many adorable pictures to pick my favorite! But I love the black & white ones. Where both are sleeping & the "Hello" one. 
Stunning. Super cute & artistic! I am really, really looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

First, I have to say Jeanne-Francoise is an awesome name. It's like royalty.

And Jacob is an amazing looking cat. He's so cute and he has the best eyes!

I feel like the two of them together form an espionage group.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More pictures of Jeanne-Francoise.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Brother and sister


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeanne-Francoise looks so happy! I love her goofy little smile. Jacob looks like a bodyguard, watching out for his little sister! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The pictures of the two of them together are precious! With the angle of the camera, it almost looks like they're the same size.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got a Samoyed-Chow mix who is completely terrified of Delia.
It's so funny because he's so big and she's so little and you can see the fear in his eyes when she walks over to him. The easiest way to get him to move is just to let her wobble over!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is so fantastic. The pictures of Jeanne-Francoise and Jacob together are precious. The sleepy-time pictures of Jeanne-Francoise are just angelic.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

One more picture of family time


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

1 more


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

adorable! I love the errant quill in the last one. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What precious pictures!! I love them all. The cute sleepy face. The bent little leg. The single quill. All so lovely.


----------

